# Childrens room tank



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

Just finished the stand for a tank in my childrens room. Gettin ready to switch out the 10 in there room for this 20gallon. Anyways here's a pic of the childrens themed stand I built with scrap 2x4s and plywood.


----------



## aireal (Feb 9, 2014)

That's pretty awesome. Bet they love it.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Yea!That's too cool! Love when people build stands,they're always the best.I've built almost all of mine.What are they getting for fish?


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

Thanks everyone, it was a fun build. Im transferring 6 tiger barbs and two ottos from a 10g in their room to this tank. There's going to be a lot of "fun" decor in this tank. Like a tiny ceramic kiln I made with bubbles that come out if the chimney. I'll post a pic of this thing cause it's kinda hard to explain.


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

Update- Got the tanks swapped out and running in the childrens room. Worked pretty smoothly. Pretty sure no mini cycle. Although I'm not satisfied with the scape yet. The kids love it and the addition of 3 Tiger Barbs to bring the total to 9 makes the tank so much more lively. They seem to enjoy their extra space. The picture is not that great due to lighting in the kids room but here it is.


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

Pretty much finished setting up the tank now. All fake plants except got the java moss bush. Ceramic "bubble chimney" hand made by me, high fired to be inert. Fake wood and mixed black and white sand. The 9 tiger barbs are fun to watch and one if my children absolutely love it.


----------

